# What will we do with our time?



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

A light-hearted subject for us all in these grim and yet to become grimmer times.

Me, now I can cultivate all those vegetables I yearn to grow but never can because of motorhome and other trips as I’ll be able give them the attention that they need. I will visit my 95 year old Mum once a week with shopping for her and to do some housework, as long as I’m not self-isolating. She’s quite nifty with her IPad so lots of FaceTiming. I’ve got a jigsaw ready to go and my cross-stitch that I stopped doing about 5 years ago. The hospital has suspended us NHS volunteers although I will be ready to spring into action should they decide they want us. The motorhome is tucked up for the foreseeable and I have just put away all the maps/Aires books and campsite books I had out for our month of May in France.

Stay safe all.

Linda


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

shingi said:


> A light-hearted subject for us all in these grim and yet to become grimmer times.
> 
> Me, now I can cultivate all those vegetables I yearn to grow but never can because of motorhome and other trips as I'll be able give them the attention that they need. I will visit my 95 year old Mum once a week with shopping for her and to do some housework, as long as I'm not self-isolating. She's quite nifty with her IPad so lots of FaceTiming. I've got a jigsaw ready to go and my cross-stitch that I stopped doing about 5 years ago. The hospital has suspended us NHS volunteers although I will be ready to spring into action should they decide they want us. The motorhome is tucked up for the foreseeable and I have just put away all the maps/Aires books and campsite books I had out for our month of May in France.
> 
> ...


See here

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2...9-boredom-beating-activities.html#post3081503


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Oops, missed that one. Need to pay attention. Sorry.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder if there will be a peak in births in say 9 months approx. ?


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Not in my household 😂


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

There’ll be a stewards inquiry in our house.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Unless there is going to be a big bright star above my house its an impossibility 2 fold :grin2:

Oh there is a huge bright star out there over someones house. 
I took this photo a few minutes ago, for some reason its made the very black sky a strange colour, but this is the star and it is massive.

Can´t make it larger on post image they say they are carrying out maintenance so you have to click on the photo to enlarge my very interesting star :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Unless there is going to be a big bright star above my house its an impossibility 2 fold :grin2:
> 
> Oh there is a huge bright star out there over someones house.
> I took this photo a few minutes ago, for some reason its made the very black sky a strange colour, but this is the star and it is massive.
> ...


I zoomed on it and copied it Jan. You sure its not a planet? Or a flying saucer!!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I zoomed on it and copied it Jan. You sure its not a planet? Or a flying saucer!!!


Not a flying saucer, its always there, moves with the other stars so guess its just a huge star. when the sky is very black and clear as it is now its extremely big and bright, I have only noticed it over the past 4-5 years.

Its in almost in the same place as last night, over to the west, the flash goes off I think thats what makes the sky a weird colour. here tiz agen look


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a street light.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been very busy today again, I can always find something to do, still haven´t done any house work and I have loads of windows to clean.
Today :-
Took Motley to the river where the crowds were, see picture which is sure to be on it´s side.
After lunch cut the grass, well the weeds as there´s more of them than grass.

Had a rummage through the food cupboards and found several a few packets of blancmange someone used to like. As I didn´t quite have a pint of milk left in the open carton I though I´d experiment and used coffee white, which is nothing to do with milk really but it makes white water. I had a bit of double cream left in the fridge so bunged that in as well and made a strawberry blancmange, (I also have chocolate or vanilla) in the usual way using the microwave to cook it in. It is now in a big yogurt pot in the fridge ready to be used on tinned fruit --sauer cherries, black currents, mandarin oranges or pineapple. (I´d run out of yogurt you see)

Tomorrow I will be making bread and bread rolls.
Yes as I said, photo is on its side and won´t be put right, like a few people I know.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Jan, there is an app you can get (free) for your phone called "skymap" when set up you simply open the app and point it at the relevant part of the sky and it will tell you the name of the body you are viewing.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> It's a street light.


No s´not, its to far up in the sky without a stem and it moves and if you don´t watch it there might be a bit of light punching as in punch your lights out.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Jan, there is an app you can get (free) for your phone called "skymap" when set up you simply open the app and point it at the relevant part of the sky and it will tell you the name of the body you are viewing.
> 
> .


Really,? your kidding me, I´ll have a look just a minute, ooh there are a few 
SkyView
Star Walk 2
Star chart
Night sky
Sky guide, heck the list goes on, which one should I use John?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The one on my wifes phone is actually called skymap, but our phones are Android not Apple.
I really don't know if they are all the same but skymap works incredibly well.

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I have been very busy today again, I can always find something to do, still haven´t done any house work and I have loads of windows to clean.
> Today :-
> Took Motley to the river where the crowds were, see picture which is sure to be on it´s side.
> After lunch cut the grass, well the weeds as there´s more of them than grass.
> ...


I was really tempted to put it right

But I thought no, she'd think I was just showing off:wink2:

Sanra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Not a flying saucer, its always there, moves with the other stars so guess its just a huge star. when the sky is very black and clear as it is now its extremely big and bright, I have only noticed it over the past 4-5 years.
> 
> Its in almost in the same place as last night, over to the west, the flash goes off I think thats what makes the sky a weird colour. here tiz agen look


Apparently if its twinkling its a star or if its more solid with a slight shimmer its a planet. https://www.wikihow.com/Tell-the-Difference-Between-Planets-and-Stars

The first paragraph of that article is about my sole knowledge of such things but ill happily discuss anything other than the coronavirus!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

I’m completely boring

I’ve always spring cleaned

But painful joints ect prevented that

Immune suppressant drugs mean although I’m noT great with the several types of arthritis affecting me

I’m greater than I was

So slowly I’ll work my way throughout the house 

I’ve pots of Hyacinthus , curtesy of Albert , blooming , heralds of spring

12 weeks or more to potter through this house

12 weeks for Albert to potter through the garden 

Maybe

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I was really tempted to put it right
> 
> But I thought no, she'd think I was just showing off:wink2:
> 
> Sanra


Go on then, show off, I dare you. 
I haven´t read how you´re doing will do that now.
Done that, will answer on the thread. Now put my picture straight woman.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey girl

The day I can put your picture the right way up

Is the day of miracles

Anyway I pay you to sort out mine

Or I would, maybe

We are keeping track of money owed 

When I learn to sort yours you will really owe me girl

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m getting ratty here, I had to change my password for Google the other day, I have found the app John has suggested but need the password to install it and it won´t accept the password 
I will be leaving you now to sort this buddy thing out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are getting ratty?

Surely not

Whoops , but then again

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have downloaded an Apple app called Night Sky, haven´t got a clue what to do with it :crying:
This will be another thing to keep me occupied at another time, I thought I would be able to find out tonight what this bright thing is:frown2:


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Drank a bottle of champagne this evening 'cos it was my birthday.
So not all doom and gloom here !
Bill


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bill!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Birthday Greetings Bill, the big party will have to wait until next year.:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bill..


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*I am experimenting*

Now how weird is that.

If I send my photo off the forum to my iPhotos I can turn it the right way up,

just as I have done for Sandra in the past, _for which she still owes me a few bob as I won´t need her now >
_
My original is still on its side even though its the right way up on my desk top and in iPhotos. 
Now isn´t that a mystery.
AND if I click on my original it will enlarge the other one won´t even more mysterious. 
I dragged and dropped that one I will now try it the other way


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The other way with manage attachments.
No, it´s just the same. must get on with some real work now


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for birthday greetings, Folks.
We are trying an online delivery from Leroy-Merlin today, so wish us luck.
It's all about a pellet stove which is still needed to keep us toasty in the evenings. And it needs feeding.

No pellets........no toast !
It's grey, cold, drizzly and blowy outside. This time of year, we are usually enjoying sunny Spring weather.
I have cleared the decks in the largest bedroom to convince myself it's time for some indoor exercise.
The TV is set up....all I need is a re-incarnation of the Green Goddess. Actually, I thought they were Army fire engines, but what do I know !
Stay dry; Stay safe. We crumblies still have some miles in the tank.
Bill


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Green Goddess was a drink when I was I young girl, thats something you have learnt today.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bc109 said:


> Thanks for birthday greetings, Folks.
> We are trying an online delivery from Leroy-Merlin today, so wish us luck.
> It's all about a pellet stove which is still needed to keep us toasty in the evenings. And it needs feeding.
> 
> ...


Lovely day here.
Mr Mot thinks we should play, but if I don´t go out there he comes back in.



And I have made my rolls, won´t one :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

FYI the Green Goddess is BACK she is now on the BBC Breakfast three times a week just before 0900 GMT, considering that she is now 82 she looks extremely good....

I am not sure that I would like to look like her, aged 82, I have never looked good in Green and my hair is certainly not up for a perm. in fact it's not up for anything now as I used Wash n Go and after I Washed it, it went.....

Her exercises are good and we have sat taking part as she leads many in stretching and stress relieving exercises - worth watching.

Have fun and keep safe, I will be outside with our Border Collie today. At least he is happy with our enforced stay at home - although he would love to be away in the MH, marking numerous trees around the extensive French countryside- we are currently restricted to only one of us being with him and only within 1 km of our house - fortunately we have open woodland adjoining our property.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Lovely day here.
> Mr Mot thinks we should play, but if I don´t go out there he comes back in.
> 
> 
> ...


Those rolls could get you company...... the local police drug squad.

"Anything you say will be taken down and used against you"

Say nowt !

Terry


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

I'd love one.
And I would love to be as fit as the GG when I get to 82. Not long now !
Bill


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Jan, I can enlarge the sideways photos in your posts 28 n 29 but not the 'proper' ones - at least, they enlarge only the tiniest amount.

Dave, I think Lesley might run a mile if you looked like the Green Goddess no matter how fab she looks - and she does!!


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> Jan, I can enlarge the sideways photos in your posts 28 n 29 but not the 'proper' ones - at least, they enlarge only the tiniest amount.
> ..........snip.......


This is a zoomed sideways one!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

baldlygo said:


> This is a zoomed sideways one!


How did you do that Paul?

You can have one of these for doing it, doesn´t matter which way round this one is.

*Bill* you will know these coz I bet Dorri makes Bulletin :grin2: I wish you could taste them they are very moreish much tastier than beef or hamburgers.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife is always 'knocking up' something Jan. Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> My wife is always 'knocking up' something Jan. Ray.


I used to bake cakes regularly, haven´t done so for sometime now because we were eating them to quickly and now it´s not worth baking things like that for myself.
Do you put the almond cakes in the freezer?
You can keep the muscles though, I´m not a lover of shell fish.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Jan. They are not around long enough to make the freezer. We rarely have Moules n Frites at home as it's so easy in local restaurants. This was probably because we had guests.

Ray.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Dorli cooks twice for every meal, because she is a vegetarian, I am bloodthirsty.
We are coming to the very last of the orange season, so she has been making chocolate orange icecream. Yum.
She has also been batch cooking and freezing in case she catches the dreaded virus and I have to find my way around the kitchen.

Because she and her siblings lived in a guest house in Germany, and ran the kitchen as very young teenagers, her speed of preparing and serving a dish is amazing.

The way to a man's heart is through his stomach. We have been married now for 44 years. We are getting used to each other.
Bill


----------

